# Home-made clean boost?



## dan_ (Feb 5, 2008)

Any recommendations for a home-brew clean boost? I'm not looking for a complete kit, a la BYOC, due to the fact that I want to incorporate the boost into an A/B type box (similar to the /13 switch box).

Thanks!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Jack Orman's MosFET booster (build instructions and schematic available at www.muzique.com ) is an excellent and time-tested design. Not exactly the same as the Z-Vex SHO pedal, but in the same territory. Very high input impedance, and enough boost to make a difference. Simple inexpensive build.

Another candidate is the old Alembic Stratoblaster. You can find more info about that at www.generalguitargadgets.com.

I've built both and am quite satisfied with the results.


----------



## dan_ (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks - I'll be checking both of those out!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Setting either of those up for two preset boost levels and tones (as opposed to boost-vs-bypass) is dead simple. Let me know if you need instruction on that.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Jack Orman's MosFET booster (build instructions and schematic available at www.muzique.com ) is an excellent and time-tested design. Not exactly the same as the Z-Vex SHO pedal, but in the same territory. Very high input impedance, and enough boost to make a difference. Simple inexpensive build.


I also built Jack Ormans booster, and I still use it on my board. Great clean boost pedal. I bought the pcb from this site (search for Mini-Booster):

http://www.muzique.com/pcb.htm


----------



## Wheeman (Dec 4, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> I also built Jack Ormans booster, and I still use it on my board. Great clean boost pedal. I bought the pcb from this site (search for Mini-Booster):
> 
> http://www.muzique.com/pcb.htm


+1 

The Mini-Booster is amazing. Has a lot of gain and has a minimal amount of parts. I etched my own PCB for it :smile:. I still need to get a switch for it though...


----------

